# Bernie Sanders



## Trevor Kiddy (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello! As most have surely noticed, I'm new! Since I'm also treating this as my introduction, My name is Trevor. I am 18 and have been photographing off and on my entire life.

Onwards to the photos! In January, I got the privilege of standing in the front row of a Bernie rally. Being the person I am, I took it as an opportunity to snag a few pics. Regardless of political opinion, hopefully everyone can enjoy these two shots. Critiques are welcome.


----------



## Granddad (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome Trevor!
IMHO both these are better than most I've seen on the news sites.
Normally I'd complain about the size of your logo but given the newsworthiness of the subject I'm guessing you don't want these to be easily stolen. 
Good job!


----------



## Trevor Kiddy (Mar 26, 2016)

Granddad said:


> Welcome Trevor!
> IMHO both these are better than most I've seen on the news sites.
> Normally I'd complain about the size of your logo but given the newsworthiness of the subject I'm guessing you don't want these to be easily stolen.
> Good job!


Thank you. Normally I wouldn't even be concerned with them being stolen, but with the subject matter... I would rather them not end up on a conspiracy site.


----------



## budget cruncher (Mar 26, 2016)

Trevor Kiddy said:


> I would rather them not end up on a conspiracy site.


I don't know what that means, but for me, your name is way too HUGE and spoils the photo.  Having a watermark on there is no guarantee that your photo will not be stolen, so you can not relax about that.  

If you think you still want to watermark your photos, you can place a much smaller version of your name in an otherwise blank corner and it will not spoil the photo.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 26, 2016)

TAKE OFF THE WATERMARKS!      No way the pictures can compete with something that grotesque!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok, so overall as event shooting goes these are great.  I just really wish I knew who took the photos.   Just seems like something is missing without that little tidbit... 

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Granddad (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't agree with the above - I think that given the subject matter and the political circumstances - the big watermarks are justified. OK, so no one is going to give them a prize "as is" but you do what you need to do. Most people on this forum are polite to newcomers who have decent images so don't judge us all by those who shout.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Mar 26, 2016)

Well said Granddad.  Welcome Trevor.

Dave


----------



## unpopular (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree. These images are way too valuable to not be overly cautious. On the other hand, if you have no intention of selling them then they aren't actually worth anything. If that's the case, take off the watermark!

If you're going to contact a news agency or the sanders campaign about selling them though, by all means, keep them on!


----------



## jl1975 (Mar 26, 2016)

Trevor Kiddy said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Trevor!
> ...



That's just what THEY want you to think.  Just kidding, good job on the photo and welcome to the forum


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 26, 2016)

I have no problem ignoring the watermark - just a tiny bit of imagination works for me.  Nice shots.


----------



## Trevor Kiddy (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I'll be a bit less protective in the future!


----------



## Donde (Mar 26, 2016)

These are very nice photos and yes the watermark is a horrendous intrusion. Maybe you could have just put something small across his forehead ha ha. These may be important photos because of the subject matter... maybe...but nine point nine times out of ten people smear these stupid watermarks across photos that nobody in their right mind would think of "stealing" and expect viewers on sites like this to "pretend they're not there" so the photo can be enjoyed as a graphic image with "artistic" merit.  Har de har har!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Trevor Kiddy (Mar 26, 2016)

Trust me, if it was a landscape, portrait... or literally anything else, I wouldn't even bother or care about watermarking.

Thank you OGsPhotography


----------



## DandL (Mar 26, 2016)

Trevor Kiddy said:


> Hello! As most have surely noticed, I'm new! Since I'm also treating this as my introduction, My name is Trevor. I am 18 and have been photographing off and on my entire life.
> 
> Onwards to the photos! In January, I got the privilege of standing in the front row of a Bernie rally. Being the person I am, I took it as an opportunity to snag a few pics. Regardless of political opinion, hopefully everyone can enjoy these two shots. Critiques are welcome.



What camera did you use for these?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 26, 2016)

it is your photo watermark it if you want fuk what anyone says..  But really the only sure way of making sure you keep your images yours is don't post them online or at the least post extremely watered down versions of low file and quality.

Nice photos by the way welcome to the site.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 26, 2016)

^^^ careful what you say, bribrius @calamityjane has her finger on the "disagree" button!


----------



## Watchful (Mar 27, 2016)

It's funny that photographers chose to critique a watermark and not an image. You'd think such people would be able to look past that. 
The pics are decent, its too bad he couldn't be bothered to comb down his hair though.


----------



## calamityjane (Mar 27, 2016)

unpopular said:


> ^^^ careful what you say, bribrius @calamityjane has her finger on the "disagree" button!


Maybe go back and check - I think you'll find I hit the agree button much more frequently. Also, it's rather funny you chose to single out the only woman posting on this thread. Aren't women allowed to disagree with an opinion they actually disagree with?


----------



## budget cruncher (Mar 27, 2016)

calamityjane said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ careful what you say, bribrius @calamityjane has her finger on the "disagree" button!
> ...


You have overlooked me.

And yes, you are "allowed" to disagree with me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 27, 2016)

calamityjane said:


> Maybe go back and check - I think you'll find I hit the agree button much more frequently. Also, it's rather funny you chose to single out the only woman posting on this thread. Aren't women allowed to disagree with an opinion they actually disagree with?



Well I guess we could try it but it does sort of defeat the whole purpose of having a patriarchal society to begin with.

Alright, we'll compromise.  You can use the disagree button but under no circumstances will we give you the password to our fort.





Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (Mar 27, 2016)

This thread and people in it get one warning - we have disagree, like, love, all those other emotes on posts. Users are free to like dislike or whatever whatever posts they want without being victimized by users. Those buttons are just a bit of silly fun DON'T get serious about them or bent out of shape about it.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2016)

I like #1 the best. 
feels like he is looking right at me, telling me i'm #1. 
or, Restrooms are that way, down the hall. 
or...pew pew pew.


----------



## Trevor Kiddy (Mar 27, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

What camera did you use for these?[/QUOTE]
Canon Rebel t5 with the standard, kit 18-55 mm lens


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 27, 2016)

this is kinda how I envision the photo being used in a marketing sense. 
you know, watermark aside.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2016)

GOOD photos, Trevor! And yes, a very LARGE watermark overlayed on them. These two images are really well-done, and would definitely be plenty good to steal.


----------



## DandL (Mar 27, 2016)

[/QUOTE]Canon Rebel t5 with the standard, kit 18-55 mm lens[/QUOTE]

I'm surprised they let you into the event with that camera. I tried to bring my D7100 and 70-200mm 2.8 into a Trump event and was not allowed to bring it in. They did not allow any DSLR cameras...

You captured some nice shots!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 27, 2016)

DandL said:


> I'm surprised they let you into the event with that camera. I tried to bring my D7100 and 70-200mm 2.8 into a Trump event and was not allowed to bring it in. They did not allow any DSLR cameras...
> 
> You captured some nice shots!


Odds are good it was the lens they focused on.  A smaller kit lens probably didn't attract any undo attention

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandL (Mar 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Canon Rebel t5 with the standard, kit 18-55 mm lens



I'm surprised they let you into the event with that camera. I tried to bring my D7100 and 70-200mm 2.8 into a Trump event and was not allowed to bring it in. They did not allow any DSLR cameras...

You captured some nice shots![/QUOTE]
Odds are good it was the lens they focused on.  A smaller kit lens probably didn't attract any undo attention

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


That was my first thought, but there were others with DSLR cameras that were informed they wouldn't be allowed to go inside with their cameras. TSA and SS were only allowing pocket cameras and cell phones. Nothing with a detachable lens...


----------



## Trevor Kiddy (Mar 27, 2016)

Im pretty sure Bernie made direct eye contact. Then again, a Bernie Sanders event would be much more lax than a Trump event... even on a bad day. I also stood right up against the press box and look like a naive kid if that matters at all.


----------



## DandL (Mar 27, 2016)

Trevor Kiddy said:


> Im pretty sure Bernie made direct eye contact. Then again, a Bernie Sanders event would be much more lax than a Trump event... even on a bad day. I also stood right up against the press box and look like a naive kid if that matters at all.


Well, you got some great shots! Congrats!


----------



## unpopular (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchful said:


> its too bad he couldn't be bothered to comb down his hair though.



All aboard, next stop: squaresville! Please keep off the grass and line up in a single file.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 28, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > its too bad he couldn't be bothered to comb down his hair though.
> ...


Because Squaresville has a lot of barber shops


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 30, 2016)

What camera did you use for these?[/QUOTE]
Canon Rebel t5 with the standard, kit 18-55 mm lens[/QUOTE]
 I have that lens, and considering it is a cheap kit lens, I really like it! And have been using it hard for over two years!


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 30, 2016)

These are really great!


----------

